# New 2017 Model?



## ezzkmo (Feb 25, 2012)

Who knows if this is real, and the only other info says it has the same processor, storage, and ppi. But it's waterproof.

Credit to article here: http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2017/04/17/is-this-a-leaked-photo-of-a-new-kindle-for-2017/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't care much about waterproof.

I'd love a dedicated home button -- separate from navigating to home via the touch screen. 

Tiny discreet raised nubs for the page press areas would be nice as well, in lieu of actual buttons as on the Oasis.

The article mentions possible slightly larger screens, which many have asked for. I'm not sure I care that much -- I quite like the current size screen.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I never had any need for a waterproof kindle, or any device really. And unless something has buttons, its useless for me anyway. So as long as they still make a device with real buttons, I am good. But I always have to worry about this it seems. Voyage is ok, but those aren't real buttons and the bezel is just too narrow to hold and pressing the buttons. The buttons on the K3 were about as perfect as they could be. On the edge. A voyage with such buttons would work. But I prefer the ergonomic nature of the Oasis. I just worry that they will phase it out in favor of nothing but flat hard to hold rectangles like everything else. I have to put a rubbery large cover thing on my large phone just so I can hold it in my hands. Too thin and slippery otherwise. The wedge design works well for hands. Holding things for long periods of time. 

Every 2 years I have to worry if there will still be a kindle to use for me. I had a period between the K3 and the Voyage were I was lost. I need the light and the PW was not usable for me. I hope they don't go backwards again. 

I always thought an ereader doesn't need to be just like yet another tablet. Its the whole point of them. To read books, feel like books. Grip like a book. Oh well, I try not to worry.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for posting the pic. A new larger Paperwhite perhaps? No buttons has me guessing it's not a high end reader. If it's a half an inch or an inch I couldn't care less. But if it's an 8", I'd be interested. I like the 6" format for Kindles as well and going a little bigger wouldn't do much for me. Now owning the Kobo Aura One, I definitely have room for a large format Kindle. Waterproof feature is pretty low on my list of wants as well. Can't tell for sure but it looks like a flat bezel like the Voyage and Oasis. Would be a nice move to let more people into flat bezel hardware.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Like Atunah, I worry if one day there won't be a Kindle that suits me, but for the opposite reasons. I don't want buttons of any kind and I don't want a lopsided so called ergonomic design, which is why I returned the Oasis after trying it out. It was the first time I'd not preferred the latest Kindle and I found that a bit worrying. I'm very happy with the Voyage and if this predicted new model has all the same specs, just with added waterproofing, I can't see any reason why I would upgrade.

I'm pretty sceptical about whether this is genuine, but even if it is, it doesn't seem to have anything to attract me. But, as I think I've said before, I hope that Amazon continue to have and support a range of different Kindles, to cover all tastes.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

As an owner of the Paperwhite(2016-white), the Voyage and the Oasis, you'd probably expect me to say I'm not interested in another kindle let alone a new Paperwhite with arguably very few upgraded features... but that is not the case. I actually am very excited at the prospect of a Paperwhite w/ flush glass screen, possibly thinner and lighter, better front-lighting, waterproofing, maybe more storage or white color options etc... any of these upgrades seem like reasonable possibilities to me and all or any would be welcomed! I love, and I mean LOVE my Oasis! My Voyage has also served me well over the past two and a half or so years... but right now I find myself using my White Paperwhite since it's my newest kindle and because the plastic screen feels more like real paper to me than the etched glass of the two higher end models. Also the white border gives off a paper-like impression in my opinion and with the other two I feel inclined to always use the buttons since they are there but in truth, I really prefer an all touch device. For these reasons, I would be very excited if a new Paperwhite gets announced/released. I also read somewhere this morning that they are working on a 7" and 6" high end model for 2018 (may have been in the source article at the top of this thread, not sure)... I'm also excited about those too! Basically if it's a Kindle and has a backlight I'm probably interested... that 7" high-end model sounds pretty good to me right now though! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd like to see a USB C port with rapid charge on the Paperwhite 4. I'd also like to see the number of LEDs increased from 4 to 6 as in the Voyage.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

patrickt said:


> I'd like to see a USB C port with rapid charge on the Paperwhite 4. I'd also like to see the number of LEDs increased from 4 to 6 as in the Voyage.


I would like to see that also!


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

The idea of a waterproof Kindle would appeal to people who love to read while soaking in a bath tub.    The one thing I would like to see in a future kindle is having a larger screen..and possibly higher resolution so illustrations can be seen better.    I figure since it's been quite a while since Amazon came up with a new Kindle it could be this summer for something new....


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

drafter69 said:


> The idea of a waterproof Kindle would appeal to people who love to read while soaking in a bath tub. The one thing I would like to see in a future kindle is having a larger screen..and possibly higher resolution so illustrations can be seen better. I figure since it's been quite a while since Amazon came up with a new Kindle it could be this summer for something new....


Agree, guessing it's one of those features no one would object to. I finally got a trigger hose and sprayed my aura one for a full minute and it's pretty great to see water just bounce right off it. If they take what's great about this 8" Kobo Aura one i'm now using and put it into a larger format Voyage with no buttons, could sell a lot of units. I find myself using the Aura one for black and white comics which works beautifully (6" e-ink readers have always been a bit too small). Added lights, as suggested by PatrickT and Vinnie, I agree fully. USB C port I don't need but would not object to it in any way. What would even be the price point? 175 maybe?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My Oasis will (hopefully!) not be my last Kindle, but this rumor, if it is real, will not be my next Kindle. Waterproofing is a nice tonhave feature, and in a rare case, could be a lifesaver, but I haven't needed it in about seven and a half years of Kindling. I'll stick to my Oasis, thanks!

But good for those who want to read in the bathtub, if this happens!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My Oasis will (hopefully!) not be my last Kindle, but this rumor, if it is real, will not be my next Kindle. Waterproofing is a nice tonhave feature, and in a rare case, could be a lifesaver, but I haven't needed it in about seven and a half years of Kindling. I'll stick to my Oasis, thanks!
> 
> But good for those who want to read in the bathtub, if this happens!


I would love to read in the shower


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I have doubts. The Voyage has lines and dots to indicate where to press to turn the page, and this image doesn't have those. I think the pagepress feature is pretty popular (as opposed to having to swipe on the screen to turn a page) so I doubt Amazon would do away with that. And I doubt they'd do away with the printed indicators of where to press.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

in all honesty , I consider the Oasis to be a bust. Yes nice screen but the battery just never delivered for me. I would hope 'if' something is made to improve on the Voyage which I mainly use. Its small same nice screen and more compact. I would like the 'buttons' improved but if I had to live with that , it would be fine with me. However Amazon does have a way of over kill. I would hope they would just make some minor improvements...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

larryb52 said:


> in all honesty , I consider the Oasis to be a bust. Yes nice screen but the battery just never delivered for me. I would hope 'if' something is made to improve on the Voyage which I mainly use. Its small same nice screen and more compact. I would like the 'buttons' improved but if I had to live with that , it would be fine with me. However Amazon does have a way of over kill. I would hope they would just make some minor improvements...


I agree with this. I like the Voyage very much, but I would like better buttons as well. I use the page press buttons, but would like actual buttons better. I don't like having to position my fingers exactly in the right spot to make the page turn; it would be better to be able to do it by feel. The only thing I really like about the Oasis is the buttons, lol.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

I can't imagine anything better than the Oasis, but I know I said that about the Voyage before the Oasis. The Oasis is flawless though--extra space for hands so it doesn't block the text, page turn buttons, endless battery, lightweight, easy ability to read without the cover....


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Totally agree.  The Oasis has the grip and page turn perfect.  Would not mind seeing it expanded in size.  Sign me up!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Voyage is out of stock today.  Wonder if that is a sign....


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

mom2karen said:


> Voyage is out of stock today. Wonder if that is a sign....


 Between this new "Paperwhite" leak and the fact that two Amazon tablets just passed through the FCC, I wouldn't be surprised if Amazon has some announcements for us soon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . . . I'm not seeing it as out of stock, but it is showing a price of $219.99. When I bought mine in September of 2014 the price was $199.99. 

ah! Hang on: I see what the deal is . . . if you want WiFi only, you can only get it without special offers. Which costs $20 more. If you want WiFi+3G, you can get it with or without special offers -- cheaper with, of course.

That's kind of odd . . . .


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

quadtronix said:


> Between this new "Paperwhite" leak and the fact that two Amazon tablets just passed through the FCC, I wouldn't be surprised if Amazon has some announcements for us soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope so.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

larryb52 said:


> in all honesty , I consider the Oasis to be a bust. Yes nice screen but the battery just never delivered for me. I would hope 'if' something is made to improve on the Voyage which I mainly use. Its small same nice screen and more compact. I would like the 'buttons' improved but if I had to live with that , it would be fine with me. However Amazon does have a way of over kill. I would hope they would just make some minor improvements...


Hi guys. My opinion. Those that have followed my signature's So you didn't like the Paperwhite/Voyage, now what? thread I have had mixed feelings about the frontlit Kindles: While somewhat improving, the light quality continues to be imperfect. On the other hand, the non-lit Kindles have been languishing with old screens and slow processors... So, no matter what, it is a bit of a mixed bag.

In the end, ever since Paperwhite 2 - Paperwhite 1 was simply too flawed to like - I have been gravitating towards the latest frontlit Kindles as my main reader, having also read some books on the other Kindles and Kobo Aura H2O, but a distinct majority on the later frontlit Kindles Paperwhite 2, Voyage and then Oasis.

In this game I find Oasis the most satisfying one, in the end, imperfect as it is. The battery life is OK with the cover (I always read in a cover), the page turn buttons are welcome and superior to Voyage (which really didn't do it for me anyway) and while a light gradient is there on the screen, overall the screen quality is good. The lopsided design is absolutely of no concern to me, as I mostly read in the dark (the scenario where the screen and its light are put to the biggest test).

Out of my e-ink readers only Kobo Aura H2O is waterproof, but that has not been useful for me ever. Not that I dislike the feature, so I welcome if it comes, but I just haven't needed it.

As for a new Kindle, I look forward to anything with improvements on the screen and the light. I am still missing that feeling of perfection I had with the Kindle 3 and its integrated lighted cover. A non-lit screen with matte top and high-end resolution/processor with a lighted cover (powered by the Kindle itself) would be perfect, but I doubt we'll ever see one of those again.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you only have to read a thread like this to realise the mountain that Amazon have to climb to get a Kindle that will suit the majority.

Just in this thread we have people who want the page turn buttons and those who hate them, people who think the frontlit Kindles have never been a success because the lighting is uneven and peole who love the frontlit ones because they've never had a dodgy one, people who like the ergonomic design of the Oasis and people who don't like the lopsidedness of it, people who dream of a waterproof Kindle because they want to read in the bath or by the pool and people who would never have any use for such a feature, people who love the default kindle fonts and people who would love to be able to upload their own or have more control over the weight and size, people who want to read for hours and hours a day and still have the battery last for months and people who don't have a problem if they have to charge their Kindle every few days, etc etc. The list just goes on and on.

When you first get a Kindle the best piece of advice (and one of the hardest things to do) is to ignore the device and just _read_. I think that still holds true even when you've been using one for a while. There's never going to be a Kindle whose every feature suits every user. All we can hope is that Amazon continue to support a range of different Kindles and that each of us can find one that has most of the features we want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well said, Linda!


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Pardon me if somebody has already posted this.  But years ago my son was reading in the tub with a sealable food bag.  With page turn buttons on older Kindles and on the Oasis this is a good solution.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

I think one of the issues for Amazon has been the rather haphazard way they've approached new Kindle designs and kept the Kindle line-up updated (or, in cases, not updated). Owning all the current Kindles (and most of the past ones), it is a little bit hard to reconcile the line-up with each other. It really is quite a mixed bag - and has been for years - of old and oldish models alongside quite diverse new entrants.

In the end Voyage and Oasis are surprisingly different devices - and having an internally (and color) updated Paperwhite live alongside them starts getting a little weird. I wonder how both got designed so close to each other. There is hardly any rhythm or rhyme to it, if you get what I mean. It is not a very consistent range, nor is there any consistency in how long and in which manner old models live in the range.

For example Paperwhite for some reason keeps getting updated, but almost none of the others do - which also means Paperwhite is starting to get bulky and huge compared to the rest... Bringing back the old Touch as the basic Kindle in a new disguise etc., instead of designing something new. Kindle 3 and Kindle DX were very old in the tooth by the time they got retired. Just to name some examples.

It seems like a massive inventory and parts management excercise, more than a well thought out product line-up. Some old soldiers live on way past their expiration date, while the top end sees little predictability or consistency in new designs that appear. The result is an inconsistent line-up where selecting the best model for you becomes a serious game of compromises.

Don't get me wrong. Still love Kindle, have not seriously looked away ever (more than to note technically superior choices are available, but Kindle has always been about the whole experience and the ecosystem, not just about the best specs). I just think that from the moment Kindle split itself into Kindle Touch and the Kindle 4, and kept Kindle 3 and DX alongside, they've struggled to define the product and the product range.

By the way, I would also welcome the addition of USB-C. I think the world is beginning to be ready for that.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

"For example Paperwhite for some reason keeps getting updated, but almost none of the others do - which also means Paperwhite is starting to get bulky and huge compared to the rest... Bringing back the old Touch as the basic Kindle in a new disguise etc., instead of designing something new. Kindle 3 and Kindle DX were very old in the tooth by the time they got retired. Just to name some examples."

For me, the Paperwhite is the ultimate Kindle. I have two now that I alternate reading. I would like to see the Paperwhite updated further with better lighting and some other modest changes like changing the micro-USB port to a USB-c port. But, strange origami covers and built in batteries are, in my opinion, silly.

If the Oasis, Voyage, and Paperwhite were all the same price and I needed a Kindle tomorrow it would be the Paperwhite. I gave my Voyage to a student who wanted it, and could use it, and I never bought the Oasis. 

Side note. Whenever I leave home a Kindle goes with me. My other Paperwhite is on my desk, fully charged, waiting. When the current Paperwhite tells me it's time to charge I swap to my second Paperwhite. But, what if I'm stuck in a government office waiting for a gap in the coffee breaks so I can take care of business and the battery warning comes on? Well, that's my my little daypack has a Power Pack. It is small, lightweight, and will recharge my Kindle fully fairly quickly. So, I just plug it in. One advantage of this system, instead of an Oasis, is that I can also recharge my Nexus 5x with the Power Bank. I assume the Oasis has a cable for recharging your cell phone off the Oasis power pack.

And, yes, I still use my Nexus 5x. I didn't not buy a Google Pixel XL for $1000. Call me crazy.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Fair points, patrickt.

In my opinion too, if Paperwhite had a more modern screen lighting and sleeker form-factor, it would a very nice basic Kindle indeed. I think the Kindle - if true - we saw at the beginning of this thread might be a new Paperwhite.

I agree Voayge and Oasis are both a little bit weirder lateral moves. Voayge is not sleek enough for what it is (and the PagePress buttons and Origami covers are plain weird). Oasis on the other hand is a bit more controversial than the Paperwhite.

Looking at some future date: I think a mid-level, buttonless Kindle between the likes Voyage and Oasis would be great. Basically as sleek as possible, high-powered touch-only Kindle. That would be a great basic option to have. Then there could be something with buttons for those of us who prefer them, based on that. Finally, there could be a third matte, non-lit basic Kindle, but it should not have an inferior screen or tech otherwise IMO...



> I assume the Oasis has a cable for recharging your cell phone off the Oasis power pack.


Actually, Oasis is just like any Kindle with regards to its charging - a micro-USB charge port on the Oasis itself. The cover charges only through its proprietary connection to the Kindle (and, in reverse, chargers the Kindle through that when latter is not connected to micro-USB). So you can't charge anything with the cover, nor can you charge the cover without connecting it first to the Kindle.

You can, however, nowadays purchase multiple Oasis covers that you could theoretically keep readily charged. But without any way to charge them when not connected to a Kindle makes that kind of a non-strarter without a second Kindle Oasis...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not really very interested in any hardware improvements over the Voyage. The place the Kindle needs drastic improvement is in the software. It really needs to allow more customization of the text appearance, since publishers are so daft at formatting. It wouldn't hurt if they allowed user corrections of typos, also.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would love a larger screen, other than that, can't think of any reason for getting another kindle.


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

Inductive charging would be nice.
I've bought an aftermarket pad that fits in my Fintie case for my Voyage and it works quite well. 
It could have the coils built into the back of the case.
Ron


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd like a self charging Kindle. Maybe in the actual kindle frame built in solar chargers. Sensitive kind that just need daylight, not sunlight. Not there yet, I know, but wouldn't it be nice if you'd never have to plug your kindle in ever again?  

So they could have solar panel in the Oasis cover, which charges the cover and the cover charges the Oasis.  
Or a Voyage who's back and bezel is solar. One day, one day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

Atunah said:


> I'd like a self charging Kindle. Maybe in the actual kindle frame built in solar chargers. Sensitive kind that just need daylight, not sunlight. Not there yet, I know, but wouldn't it be nice if you'd never have to plug your kindle in ever again?
> 
> So they could have solar panel in the Oasis cover, which charges the cover and the cover charges the Oasis.
> Or a Voyage who's back and bezel is solar. One day, one day.


I like how you think. Hopefully in ten to twenty years that'll be a reality! I'd love to have a self-charging, Mother Nature-powered Kindle one day. I'm digitally salivating over the expansive possibilities.


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

One feature only again ....PLEASE, Please, please .... = *Text-to-Speech (TTS)*
I truly desire, want, need a newer* Kindle e-reaader * than all my old Kindle Keyboards (backups) and no the Fire doesn't function as a ereader well..

Maybe one day the development and marketing team WILL meet my need at any price point for a new Kindle device. I have not had an upgrade since the Keyboard but have tried several. I guess the over 2000 ebooks + more Audable books which I have bought from Amazon dose not matter much. I just have to vent somewhere, cause such is my results to Amazon Customer service calls, letters, and even 3 party surveys all are worthless for ADDING BACK THIS one little speaker and firmware function.


----------

